# HEY BRO, LIKE..



## crow jane (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, I like this thread a lot. High marks for you.

CXr - STABBIN' HOBO!


----------



## Tude (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL - saw a kid out tonite with a flag at the expressway exit - and while walking by I noticed some smirks and giggles of the car drivers passing by (not stopping of course) - would have loved to seen what this kid had on his sign.


----------

